# new Moots...



## 2ride (Apr 2, 2002)

Dura-ace group and wheels, FSA K-Wing bars (flat top is great), stem and seatpost. Look HC3 fork, Arione saddle. I don't think I would do anything differently except maybe a bit stiffer wheels and loose the red cables (too much).


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice! The Vamoots looks quite agressive in the smaller size. I also rock the Dura Ace wheels on my Moots and thought they were a little soft when the bike was first built. They have since grown on me though and the bike is still pretty zippy, 'soft' wheels and all. 

I also like the Arione saddle with the red stripe. I went the gunship route and used all black/grey parts.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Do your bars have contoured finger grips on the bottom? BTW, since you have a novel
bike, why change a thing.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice Moots indeed! 

Is that a custom frame? It looks similar to my custom Moots. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## cc60006 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Garmin....*

Is that a Garmin GPS attached to the Moots? How is that, I was considering one as my Polar HR monitor is dead....I need something.


----------



## 2ride (Apr 2, 2002)

*Yes, a Garmin Edge 305...*



cc60006 said:


> Is that a Garmin GPS attached to the Moots? How is that, I was considering one as my Polar HR monitor is dead....I need something.


Works great... has heart rate info, cadence, speed info, GPS, grade of hill, accsent feet climbed, etc. The only problem is battery life is poor... it's a rechargable battery. It's advertised as having 10 to 12 hours of life but lasts only 5 or 6 hours. Knowing this, despite that the things works beautifully, I'd probably not buy it.


----------

